# theMysticVaper Reviews



## theMysticVaper

*Paulie's Blueberry Cupcake*

Still a lot of improving to do but none the less, here's my review 




So this is my first @Paulie E-Liquid and although it's not my favourite, it is definitely a good one  ( I am very excited to try Coffee Cake soon  ) Before I say anything, it seems that I have very picky taste buds 


Device Used: Limitless 200w Box Mod
Atty Used: Limitless RDTA Plus
Coil(s): Dual twisted coils at about 0.25 ohms (Not sure what material)


So this e-juice is supposed to be a blueberry cupcake, I don't get that at all, I get a Blueberry Muffin and it's quite accurate to that actually (Expect more of a savoury blueberry muffin). It's a 5/10 on the sweetness scale which can be a good or bad thing. I can vape this all day. The throat hit is not too bad at all, it is quite smooth with a slight throat hit (I was using 3mg). Overall this is a nice juice but not the best, but that depends on your flavour type. My rating is a 7/10

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your review @theMysticVaper 

I have renamed the thread title so it can contain your future reviews and I have put the heading of the juice you reviewed here at the top of your post.

Please can you also post your video in the Paulie's Juice Reviews thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/

In future, if you do another review, post it here and then also in the Juice Reviews section under the correct manufacturer. The reason for doing it there as well is that it adds value to members looking for reviews on a particular manufacturer.

Send me a PM if you need further assistance with this sort of thing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theMysticVaper

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your review @theMysticVaper
> 
> I have renamed the thread title so it can contain your future reviews and I have put the heading of the juice you reviewed here at the top of your post.
> 
> Please can you also post your video in the Paulie's Juice Reviews thread here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/
> 
> In future, if you do another review, post it here and then also in the Juice Reviews section under the correct manufacturer. The reason for doing it there as well is that it adds value to members looking for reviews on a particular manufacturer.
> 
> Send me a PM if you need further assistance with this sort of thing.



Okay cool ,thank you so much  Do I just post a reply when I post under these threads or what?


----------



## Silver

theMysticVaper said:


> Okay cool ,thank you so much  Do I just post a reply when I post under these threads or what?



Yes, you just keep on going in this thread by posting the next one in the reply box below...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theMysticVaper

Silver said:


> Yes, you just keep on going in this thread by posting the next one in the reply box below...



Oh okay, thnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

